# One pink toe



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

All of my cat's toe pads are black except for one pink one on a back foot. ANy ideas?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Pinkie?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I have no idea, but would love to see it, lol.

My kitty G's toes are all black or nearly black, but in between his toes, they're pink, if I recall correctly. Black could just be a dominant color in paws? Maya is all black, as in black black!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

cat face said:


> Pinkie?


LOL!!! 

Sundown, if that's your kitty in your avatar, I'd expect him to have all pink paw pads, actually! From what I've seen, kitties who have even a speck of white in their fur have pink paw pads; kitties who don't (like mine) have dark paw pads (and matching noses, of course!).  I don't know if that holds up with anyone else's experience? 

I was worried at one point about the paw pad on one of Margaux's toes becoming pink and the vet said it was natural for cats to lose pigmentation over time. It is interesting that only one of your kitty's pads is pink though!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

spirite said:


> LOL!!!
> From what I've seen, kitties who have even a speck of white in their fur have pink paw pads; kitties who don't (like mine) have dark paw pads (and matching noses, of course!).  I don't know if that holds up with anyone else's experience?


I don't have a lot of experience because Jasper is the first pet I've ever cared for myself, let alone first cat, but I did look at TONS of Himalayans before I found him, and I think that their paw pad colors are linked to their color points, since most have cream colored body fur to start. For example, Jasper is blue pointed, so he has dark grey pads (and nose!). However, a chocolate point, which looks somewhat similar, would have pink paw pads. So I think you're on to something with it being linked to the color of the fur!

I've actually taken a graduate level genetics course (I'm still a lowly undergrad) and I would be curious to read about the actual genetics behind this all, if only because I'm a nerd and this stuff interests me


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is a picture of my cat's foot with the pink toe. All of his other toes are black.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, that is just too cute! My friend has a kitty that has both pink and black paw pads, similar to yours.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So cute! It's like the melanin just missed the one pad on your kitty Sundown, and on a couple of pads on TabbCatt's friend's kitty!


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

Same with my Oreo. Shes a tuxedo cat and all her pads are pure black except for one toe on her back leg. Its partially black and pink and her nose has a black spec on it.


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

it is very cute  from my experience it is actually unusual that cat with coat color like yours has black pads. i would expect them all pink 

my cats have all black pads and noses but they are all total black cats  i love pink kitty noses and pads


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

The pink pad comes with the white fur. The white fur is caused by a gene that 'masks' the normal fur color unevenly... the boundaries between the normal fur color and the white patches can be all over the place... one of them just happens to be between his toes, hence one pink pad! At least, this is how I understand cat fur genetics.


----------

